# Mercury in Utah fish



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate that the mercury is getting this bad. So much for "pristine waters" - we're all ingesting neurotoxins *\-\* :?

http://fishadvisories.utah.gov/


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Our rivers are clean compared to east cost rivers. You should see New Yorks proclamation, practically every water has warnings on eating fish.

But yeah, it's sad to see that Utah waters are starting to go the same way.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

mmmmmmmercury... *\-\*


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I guess it's just wise to eat fish where there are no advisories and eat fish seldomly. The body naturally filters out some toxins and heavy metals, but too much can be too hard on the liver. This mercury problem creeps me out!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Not trying to start a pissing war but Catch and release is always an option.... i love eating fish but in systems where there is a high amount of mercury catch and release seem a much better alternative.. imo


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate to tinkle in the coffee, but basically all fish contains mercury. Fish that eat other fish tend to have more of it. I suppose the key is moderation and avoiding fish with known higher levels of contaminants. You'll see the same advisories on swordfish, barracuda, shark, and just about any picivourous saltwater fish also.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Not to be a prophet of doom but....... the scary thought is this: Before mercury can get into fish it has to get into water, right. I can see where mercury could come from in Utah lake and also Jordanell (nearby mining activities)but it concerns me where it comes from in places like the Uintas or Joes Valley. The obvious source is from the sky in the form of "acid rain". And are there even more sites that have elevate contaminants that just have not been tested yet?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

As thresher mentioned, all fish contain some mercury. It has been comical to see Utahns/fishermen get bent out of shape a bit over these mercury advisories, yet how many of these people realize that a can of tuna fish is just as contaminated?

In regards to mercury advisories, "The State of California has gone a step further. In 2003 the California Attorney General's office filed suit to force supermarkets, restaurants and tuna companies to warn customers that tuna (fresh, frozen and canned), swordfish and shark sold in their markets contain mercury. The suit was based on the state's Proposition 65 which requires consumer warnings for substances on a toxics list. The state also provided special warnings advising women and children to "Limit their consumption of other fish, including tuna." And they further advised that "tuna steaks and canned albacore have higher levels of mercury than canned light."

http://www.nrdc.org/health/effects/mercury/tuna.asp

http://drbenkim.com/blog/2006/07/mercur ... sh_12.html


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe it's what makes most fish taste so good, MMmm mercury.

Seriously, it's been in the fish we have eaten for years. I am just glad I am not a pregnant or nursing mother- no fish, no booze, no nicotine, no fun rides at Lagoon, no wonders they are so cranky!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Maybe it's what makes most fish taste so good, MMmm mercury.
> 
> Seriously, it's been in the fish we have eaten for years. I am just glad I am not a pregnant or nursing mother- no fish, no booze, no nicotine, no fun rides at Lagoon, no wonders they are so cranky!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

campfire said:


> Not to be a prophet of doom but....... the scary thought is this: Before mercury can get into fish it has to get into water, right. I can see where mercury could come from in Utah lake and also Jordanell (nearby mining activities)...


Actually Utah Lake has not tested high in Mercury. What was found in Utah Lake carp and catfish were elevated levels of PCBs. Those collect in the fatty tissue and skin, and so are a little easier to reduce your exposure when eating them.


----------

